# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  البرنامج حساب المعدل التراكمي

## حسن زيلعي

السلام عليكم

أخواني طلاب التوجيهي اقدام لكم البرنامج حساب المعدل التراكمي

وهذا البرنامج أول البرنامج يهدف الي حساب المعدل

----------


## الدباس

جزاك الله خيرا 

كل الشكر

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا حسن ...

----------


## koke1

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ahmad_19xx

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## mohammadsda

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووور
 :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## mohammadsda

:36 3 13[1]:

----------


## mohammadsda

:36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## mohammadsda

:Si (22):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## yomoush

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

